# Freebies are fun!



## Schroedc (Apr 1, 2015)

A friend of mine saves anything he thinks might look neat when he preps blanks for vases and throws into boxes for me. Well, got tired of tripping over them in the shop so decided to spend some quality time with the bandsaw today. Of course went to use it and the switch craps out, trip to hardware store later I'm in business. Cut me a mess of pen blanks, now to figure what needs stabilization and what to pass along to other folks eventually. Trays show some samples of the stuff I was getting. Was really nice to find a few good sized chunks of Box Elder Burl to cut blanks out of too!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 1, 2015)

Nice score...Looks like you will be very busy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 1, 2015)

nice, a friend indeed!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 1, 2015)

Great score Colin !


----------



## Sprung (Apr 1, 2015)

Nice score! Looks like a bunch of really nice blanks!


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 1, 2015)

Nice varity.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 1, 2015)

SCOOOOORRRRRE!!!


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 2, 2015)

Bingo! Some super blanks there! Chuck


----------



## jmurray (Apr 2, 2015)

Not having a working bandsaw is depressing around now.


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 2, 2015)

jmurray said:


> Not having a working bandsaw is depressing around now.



http://morgantown.craigslist.org/tls/4914538567.html

Maybe call and make him an offer


----------



## jmurray (Apr 2, 2015)

It's on the list, the wife got us in save money mode. It's not much fun


----------

